# hello *



## bunnni (Sep 17, 2007)

hello ladies, 

i am new, 

i am recovering from a lapotomy at the moment where they removed my left ovary and tube and adesions, i have been reffered to the ivf clinic in bournemouth (still waiting for my appointment to come though) i understand that choice of clinic is very important, 

i was wondering what peoples experiences were? 
we have also been thinking of having ivf abroad,

i feel overwhelmed at the moment as there are so many clinics etc, 

any advice gratefully recieved,

thankyou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Bunnni

Welcome to fertility friends

I have moved your post here as i am sure you will get lots more responses and helpful replies

Like yourself i have just one ovary and tube and underwent my 1st ivf/icsi (nhs funded) and got  a  so i hope that you have the same success

I dont have any advice on the bournemouth clinic but am sure someone will be able to offer some advice

Best wishes
Emxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun 
just wanted to welcome you to ff 
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Bunnni

Welcome to FF.  Sure you will find this site of great support.

Good luck

x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello bunni, welcoem to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed at the moment.  I vividly remember what that felt like, although I found this site to be a godsend back then, as I hope it will be for you too.

I have left you a few links to check out and hope you find them useful and provide you with the right places to start looking for the information you are after:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*Clinic Reviews ~ * CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck on your journey. Do let us know how things are going.

C~x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi bunnie

Welcome to FF

Hope your relaxing and taking things easy.  I had my laparotomy in March!!  

Hope to chat to you soon, xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

well im sorry i cant point you in the right direction im nhs and it was chosen for me..im sure some of the girls will point you in the right direction.i would advise somewhere close to your house as there is alot of app involved and its not fun doing 4hrs trips up and down to the hosp..i read the leaflets for care and it sounded very good..they have a web page and open evenings..

good luck keepinghope xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there bunnie welcome to fertility friends xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi bunnie,
Welcome to FF!! I hope you have a speedy recovery and good luck with the IVF!!
Take care
Love Natalie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi *bunnni* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi bunnni

Just wanted to say hello and glad you've found your way to FF. I've only recently joined myself but since finding FF, everything is making loads more sense and the other brave ladies have helped me to think a lot more positively and I don't feel so alone anymore.  

Can't help you with the Bournemouth clinic but I'm sure someone here will be able to.  You say you're also considering going abroad.  We're about to start treatment at Sydney IVF, Oz.  Been v. impressed so far.  Happy to give you any info if Oz is in the running.

Wish you all the luck in achieving your goal.

Love, Liss xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Bunni!

I am from Dorset and chose the Lister for my first go - they're in London but well worth the hike for the success rates and the wonderful staff.

I fly out on Monday for my second go, at the Jinemed clinic in Istanbul - hugely cheaper and as it's a holiday I should be so much more relaxed! Check out the Jinemed thread - we're all lovely there!

I wouldn't even consider any of the clinics down here, apart from maybe the Salisbury one - but I haven't been there, so i don't know. I've just heard good things about it.

PM me if you want to chat more.

xxxxxx


----------



## bunnni (Sep 17, 2007)

thankyou for your replys, you have all made me feel so welcome 

i dont know how to pm? sorry it is probably really easy, 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Click on my name, then click on 'send this member a personal message'. You'll get the hang of it!
Some great features on this site, not least being able to PM people.

xx


----------

